# GOAT COOKIE RECIPE(this ones FOR the goats!)



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is taken from the Spring issue of Dwarf Digest...a quarterly magazine printed by the NDGA.

*Microwave Goat Cookies*

2 cups flour
5 cups oatmeal
1/2 cup corn oil
1 clove garlic ( or 1 Tablespoon minced)OR 1/2 Tbs Garlic powder
1 cup diced carrots

Combine ingredients in a bowl, form into small balls and flatten out onto a microwave safe plate, bake each "batch" on high for 6 minutes.
I haven't tried this one yet but I think adding some raisins or a bit of honey or mollasses would make them even more tasty.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Liz, you always get me to thinking. Guess I'll try a batch tomorrow. Can you store them? Must they be refrigerated? I'll definitly have to make some for the company that's coming on the 27th. :leap: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would imagine they can be stored, theres no eggs in them and the oil is there to help "mix" them....you'll have to let us know how they turn out. And I bet the "company" will love them, as well as Katie,Kizzy and Madame :hug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for a recipe that uses carrots....... I've got 4 wheelbarrows of the darn things!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just think of the "experiments" you can use them in....even make a double batch!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am going to try these with my daughter this weekend. We have made Doggie biscuits but nothing for the goats.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i made these for my dogs tonite
instead of carrots i added 2 cans of potted meat
(i know i know, but they were cheap and this was an experiment)
you need 1C of oil not 1/2C
with 7C of dry ing 1/2C just doesn't do enough
the dogs liked them tho
i'm gonna make them for the goats tomorrow
and 1 batch makes ALOT of cookies


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Haven is right you DO need 1 C of oil--I added 1 1/2 C of raisens--used 2 C of SHREDDED carrots (for a bit more moisture) Goats LOVE them!
Candy :sun:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG
make the goat cookies
your goats will love you forever
even Bambi, who hate me with a passion, practically tore the fence down to get to the cookies
ok
i changed the recipe
i put 4 apples and 4 celery stalks in the food processor with 1/2C corn oil and 2t jarred garlic
i mixed that with the flour and oatmeal and then drizzled in some honey and another 1/2C corn oil
the dough was really sticky - like paste - and i made them about half the diameter of a hot dog and about 1/3 the length and then zapped them for 8min instead of 6
that went batty for the cookies!!!!!!
i've had bambi 2 years and she will not come anywhere near me and she climbed the fence to get them


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Careful about zapping extra time. If you make them bigger and add 1 extra min., *they burn and your whole house gets smokey and the smoke detecters go off and your DH gets scared and swears at you!!* :ROFL: Want to ask me how I know this? :hair: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Dang it!! I'm going to try the oven and your reciep, Haven.
Candy


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i've been bitten by goats before
on accident
and its not fun
that's why i made the cookies 'log shaped'
so i could feed them and not lose a finger tip
but i micro'd mine for 8 min and had no probs at all


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am soooo HAPPY you are all enjoying this!! Still gotta get around to tryin' it out....I do think I like the idea of using shredded carrots as well as well as the apples and honey.....sounds good enough to eat myself!! :greengrin:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i bought some carrots tonite to make more
but i think i'm gonna just throw them in the food processor with the apples and puree them
maybe i'll shred one just to see what happens
gonna make more for the doggies too
haven't tried the cats yet
maybe i'll make some with tuna fish :shrug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, same here have been bitten by goats sharp upper back molars before too, not fun at all!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok...I made a "small" batch...used some shredded zucchini as well as the garlic, oil and oats...but I added 2 tablespoons of peanut butter and 2 tbs of mollasses......had them zapped on high for 3 minutes...put them on a tray to cool. My 3dogs liked them and well....heres a funny one...I also made hubby some chocolate chip cookies and told him so, I was at work yesterday and he called asking where I kept the old cats food, I told him and also said there were cookies and a fresh pint of milk for him.....Can you guess where this is going? :ROFL: He didn't care for the dry garlic and zucchini oatmeal cookies but my goats INHALED them :slapfloor: 


He didn't tell me about eating the goat cookies until last night after dinner when I asked him why he didn't have the choc. chip! He said he never had a cookie that tasted like sawdust before!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's great Liz!! :ROFL: I need to try this recipe. . . .


----------



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried these last weekend; 1/2 cup of oil was definitely not enough; it was very crumbly and did not stick together at all; I ended up using 1 cup oil and had to had a few tablespoons of water, too. Finally, they stuck together enough to rolll in a ball. My dogs loved them, the goats loved them, the horses loved them. I even tried a piece and they weren't bad - could use a little salt or honey if for human consumption. The garlic is a good addition, but if you substitute it with something else, no bad breath :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------

